# Startin a new naruto drawing...



## CyrusVR (Dec 23, 2005)

yo guys im new... and i decided to show a drawing dats in my head.. and i would like to post pics of it progressin... this is the beginnin of it... as i add more stuff to it ill post it up.. tell me if im on the right track ^_^
start of sketch...

sketching....


latest progress....

should i keep the jounin ? or edit him... iono...

I started to color it... im still gonna add sum more drawings to it though... since i dunno how to color i decided to test adobe photoshop for once...

hope it doesnt look that bad..


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 23, 2005)

doesnt look bad but not enough to tell how good you are... dont be afraid to do more.  EK!!!


----------



## sarrah (Dec 23, 2005)

i like sai's face the best looks like him the most...*damn him taking sasuke's place*


----------



## Sawako (Dec 23, 2005)

I like it so far! But Naruto's hair seems too long for him.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 23, 2005)

The picture itself is really good, but Naruto's hair is a tad high up there.


----------



## sarrah (Dec 24, 2005)

narutos face is too slender..sos... i like the further improvements!!! the silwt of the akatsuki group is definately a keepr, try to position it more to the right, its unbalanced


----------



## Gator (Dec 24, 2005)

Sai reminds me of Gin...


----------



## nt90 (Dec 24, 2005)

naruto's face is kinda skinny, but other then that everything looks nice. . the coloring looks like it's coming along nicely, but might you consider coloring them another color besides green


----------



## Zhero (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey, i thought that was sasuke ...what happened to him


----------



## Haruka (Dec 25, 2005)

Zheruto said:
			
		

> Hey, i thought that was sasuke ...what happened to him


You're a DUB watcher. Watch the Subs or read the manga.


----------



## Zhero (Dec 25, 2005)

i am but im saying im not that far into the series


----------



## K' (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome drawing! finish it.


----------

